# killing speed



## Woogie_man (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.beemans.net/field%20use.htm

ok... i am sick and tired of reading people asking " will this gun kill a ........." So please read this and don't ask again. this page is from the Beeman website.[/url]


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

squirrel have way tougher skin than rabbit...right?


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

yes that is true


----------



## squirrelsniper91 (Feb 15, 2007)

beemans a fool


----------



## hunter31 (Mar 14, 2007)

squirrels have much tougher skin than rabbits


----------

